# thompson center



## deerstand (Oct 12, 2016)

need help finding a discontinued breech plug for a Thompson black diamond 20 cal... any one have an idea where one might be found...

called Thompson and they don't make ANY parts for the black diamond...ill have to luck up and find one in the back of a drawer in a gun shop somewhere...


----------



## BarnesAddict (Oct 13, 2016)

http://www.wholesalehunter.com/product.asp?productid=1016572


----------



## deerstand (Oct 13, 2016)

tried every web page there is all have zero in stock


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 13, 2016)

Contact Tom (the owner) at Shooter Den in Watkinsville. If it's available, he can find it, or make it if the specs are available.

https://www.facebook.com/ShootersDenUS/


----------



## one hogman (Dec 18, 2016)

deerstand said:


> need help finding a discontinued breech plug for a Thompson black diamond 20 cal... any one have an idea where one might be found...
> 
> called Thompson and they don't make ANY parts for the black diamond...ill have to luck up and find one in the back of a drawer in a gun shop somewhere...



Have you tried Ebay?


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 21, 2016)

Call Deercreek in Marietta.  They stock lots of black powder gun parts.  Its the only gun store/gunsmith shop I've seen where you can walk through the store and pick up just about every part you would need to build a BP rifle from parts.


----------

